# .9g Pico - Marina Cubus - On the cheap.



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

I like the last one.


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Aplomado said:


> I like the last one.


I do too, it looks more interesting and it should look good with plants as well.
Good luck...


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, the scape is really growing on me! I got my light today (actually it came yesterday, but my neighbor thought we were still out of town so she grabbed the box). I think I'm going to be really happy with it, it's exactly what I was hoping for, and should be more than bright enough for whatever I throw in there. 

I also picked up some Ludwiga arcuata (Needle Leaf Ludwiaga) from a friend to use as a background plant. If it grows as fast as it did in one of my old tanks, I'm going to have to trim it everyday, lol.

Lastly, I settled on a foreground plant, elocharis acicularis. It's been a very long time since I've had Dwarf Hairgrass in one of my tanks, so I decided to give it a shot. I actually bought it from Petsmart (*hangs head in shame). I never buy plants from there, I always go with a LFS or a local member, but they had a package of the tissue cultured DHG on clearance for $2 so I took a shot since it was already growing emersed. The package is half brown, but I'm pretty sure I'll have more than enough to plant the front section of the tank and still have some left over.

I'm hoping to have some free time tomorrow to get the tank all planted!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Somebody just left a perfectly good pico out?
Oh... I bet they tried keeping goldfish or something and totally failed...
But you have a great scape going with those rocks!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i really like the way the last pic is. i can see something awesome with the lay out of it


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Agreed, that last hardscape is awesome


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Betta132 said:


> Somebody just left a perfectly good pico out?


I know, right? 



Betta132 said:


> Oh... I bet they tried keeping goldfish or something and totally failed...
> But you have a great scape going with those rocks!


I was thinking the same thing. Someone probably wanted something they could put on their coffee table and forget about, and just gave up eventually...




wicca27 said:


> i really like the way the last pic is. i can see something awesome with the lay out of it


Thanks! I like it a lot, I hope to have some new pics soon. I think it's going to look really good with plants.



NanoDave said:


> Agreed, that last hardscape is awesome


Thank you!


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Started planting finally, better late then never, right?

Anubias Nana Petite is hidden in a dark corner, and the C. Parva is positioned to get the most light, right under the fixture.



Started in on the DHG. I have a newfound respect for anyone that has ever or will ever attempt to plant stems individually. It looks good, but wow is it tedious! And this was just in a 2" x 5" area!!! Now I'm dreading planting my 8.7g. I want a nice big HC carpet over about half of it, and THAT is going to take forever to plant! The things we do for the hobby, haha!

*separate stems with tweezers, make a hole in substrate with chopstick, plant DHG in hole with tweezers, pray DHG doesn't stick to tweezers, refill remaining hole, separate stems with tweezers, make a hole in substrate with chopstick, plant DHG in hole with tweezers, pray DHG doesn't stick to tweezers, refill remaining hole, separate stems with tweezers, make a hole in substrate with chopstick, plant DHG in hole with tweezers, pray DHG doesn't stick to tweezers, refill remaining hole, separate stems with tweezers, make a hole in substrate with chopstick, plant DHG in hole with tweezers, pray DHG doesn't stick to tweezers, refill remaining hole,...:hihi:*




I just have to finish planting the DHG (maybe tonight, but most likely tomorrow), and get the Needle Leaf Ludwiga planted along the back wall. Almost there!


----------



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

*How do you plan to cut the hairgrass?*

Won't quarters be a bit tight to get some scissors down there?

Just wondering for when I try something similar.

Oh and your hard scape has finally given me inspiration on a fluval spec that's been sitting in a corner that I picked up off Craig'slist on the cheap. Thanks.


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Octantis said:


> Won't quarters be a bit tight to get some scissors down there?
> 
> Just wondering for when I try something similar.
> 
> Oh and your hard scape has finally given me inspiration on a fluval spec that's been sitting in a corner that I picked up off Craig'slist on the cheap. Thanks.


Yeah, it will be difficult. I'm hoping that I'll be able to get in there with some small wave scissors, like these. Otherwise, I was thinking of trying some Candlewick Scissors. I'll just have to cross that bridge when I get there, I guess. Any one else have any suggestions?

Glad I could pass on a little inspiration to you. Good luck on the Spec (which size is it, btw?), I hope you'll post pics!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks good. Always liked the 0.9 Cubus, I've setup quite a few. I found the lower maintenance I kept it the longer I've kept it, especially if you have other setups.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I keep seeing more of these little cubes popping up! I have two Marina cubes, the one you have, and another that's about 1 inch larger in all dimensions (both free-bees from my nieces' betta keeping attempts). I'm really getting an itch to seriously scape and plant them now! Currently they are holding tanks for left over mosses, marimo, and grow out for java fern plantlets sooo not much to look at...

Be sure to keep us updated with photos as you add plants and watch it grow in ^^

I'm curious as a no-tech(?) how often will you do water changes? Does the substrate you have leech ammonia to self-cycle the tiny tank, or will you do pure ammonia add in, or fauna in cycling?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Once you add some substrate and hardcape there is actually very little water in there, so you'll have to add probably once a week. I do that on my no tech pico setups. A few of my Cubus setups can be found here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632431047441/


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

houseofcards said:


> Once you add some substrate and hardcape there is actually very little water in there, so you'll have to add probably once a week. I do that on my no tech pico setups. A few of my Cubus setups can be found here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632431047441/


Holy craps those are beauitful!! What are the different lights used on those?

I was curious about cycling/keeping ammonia levels low for fauna like shrimp as I've never kept anything live in a no tech pico yet (excluding pond snails that wonder in... but those could survive anything for water conditions it seems).


----------



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

nomad1721 said:


> Good luck on the Spec (which size is it, btw?), I hope you'll post pics!


I just added my tank journal to my signature. Enjoy. Now to go buy stuff for this Chi.

Candle wick scissors. Brilliant! I have a really hard to reach place and this would fit perfectly!


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> Once you add some substrate and hardcape there is actually very little water in there, so you'll have to add probably once a week. I do that on my no tech pico setups. A few of my Cubus setups can be found here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632431047441/


Wow, those are all great scapes! I especially like "The Bluffs" and your Nano Moss Cube. Beautiful work. I agree with you on the w/c frequency, especially here in CO where it's so dry. Some of my smaller picos need water almost every other day. I think with the Cubus I'll be able to stretch that into once a week.



AquaAurora said:


> I keep seeing more of these little cubes popping up! I have two Marina cubes, the one you have, and another that's about 1 inch larger in all dimensions (both free-bees from my nieces' betta keeping attempts). I'm really getting an itch to seriously scape and plant them now! Currently they are holding tanks for left over mosses, marimo, and grow out for java fern plantlets sooo not much to look at...
> 
> Be sure to keep us updated with photos as you add plants and watch it grow in ^^
> 
> I'm curious as a no-tech(?) how often will you do water changes? Does the substrate you have leech ammonia to self-cycle the tiny tank, or will you do pure ammonia add in, or fauna in cycling?


I've seen your no-techs before, the one with the moss balls could be very interesting if you were to scape it. That's also how most of my picos usually start, as a small holding tank for clippings or newly sprouted plants, and then eventually I get the itch to do something.

As far as the substrate, it's _Certified Pre-Owned_ :icon_wink Aquasoil from another members tank they took down. I know Aquasoil will leach ammonia when new, but I don't know about this stuff since it's used. I might have to jump-start the cycle, but definitely no fauna-in cycling. With such a small water volume, I'd worry about drastic water chemistry swings happening too quickly to fix.



AquaAurora said:


> I was curious about cycling/keeping ammonia levels low for fauna like shrimp as I've never kept anything live in a no tech pico yet (excluding pond snails that wonder in... but those could survive anything for water conditions it seems).


Having it heavily planted and keeping up on water changes is key. I've had even smaller pico's stocked with Cherry Shrimp go for months with no problem (usually by that time, I get the itch to try something else and tear them down). I think the biggest danger is having a shrimp or fish die and the resulting ammonia spike if you don't remove it soon enough. As such, I keep count of how many Cherry shrimp are in each of my picos and count them when I do a water change, just to make sure I haven't lost any.



Octantis said:


> I just added my tank journal to my signature. Enjoy. Now to go buy stuff for this Chi.
> 
> Candle wick scissors. Brilliant! I have a really hard to reach place and this would fit perfectly!


I just took a look at your journal, really nice. I've always wanted a Spec, especially the Spec V. Maybe I can sneak one into the house one day. I'm curious to see how well the candlewick scissors will work for trimming. If you end up getting some before me, let me know how they work for you!


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

I finished planting (actually I finished on Tuesday), I just haven't had a chance to get pictures up. Here ya go:









A cool shot showing the elevation difference and rock wall.




After I took most of these, I threw some Christmas Moss on the wood, and a little on the big rock in the back. I didn't tie it, so hopefully it will attach on it's own over the next few weeks. Thanks for looking!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks good, do you know what type of wood that is? just something you picked up outside?


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> Looks good, do you know what type of wood that is? just something you picked up outside?


It's just a piece of branch that I've had soaking for a few weeks. I honestly have no idea what it is, but it hasn't developed any fungus while soaking and it sunk fairly easily, so it's ok in my book.:thumbsup:


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Your scape turned out awesome

I can't wait to see it flooded


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thought I'd put up a small update from this past weekend. I was actually surprised to see new shoots of DHG already growing up through the substrate, and the root systems of the plants i initially planted are growing incredibly fast! I also had a bit of a mini-disaster on Sunday. I was out all day and I asked my girlfriend to mist the tank for me and she didn't put the plastic wrap back on. Unfortunately, it stayed like that most of the day and a lot of the Needle Leaf Ludwiga looked to have dried out. We'll just have to wait and see if it bounces back. All the other plants look fine.

One of many new shoots. Don't mind the excess water, I just misted the tank. It looks like it's pooling on the surface, but I drain any excess with a transfer pipette.


Christmas moss is beginning to fill in nicely.


Macro of the Christmas moss just for fun. Next time I'll stabilize the camera, this shot is a little blurry.


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

dru said:


> Your scape turned out awesome
> 
> I can't wait to see it flooded


Thank you very much! I'm really happy with it, too! I know what you mean about flooding it. I'm not usually a very patient person, so it's taking all my willpower not to flood it too early! Although, it does help that my girlfriend bet me $20 that I couldn't last more than a month (I can't wait to be $20 richer).


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Small update*

It's been just over a month since my last update, and things are going well. The DHG has been filling in nicely. After my last update, I lost quite a bit of the c. parva to melting (which I expected going from submersed to emersed), but then it bounced back faster than I thought possible. I also thought I had lost all of my needle-leaf ludwiga. What was in there had all withered and died, so imagine my surprise when last week I started to see new stems coming up out of the substrate! WooHoo!

I'm thinking I might go ahead and flood it this weekend. I could allow it to grow out more, but I'm really itching to see it filled finally. Plus I'm sure the Christmas Moss and Needle Leaf Ludwiga (neither of which are doing well emersed) would really benefit from the fill. If I do fill, I will also setup a DIY co2 system to ease the transistion. Anyway, on to pics!


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Love the scape! Looks amazing.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks nice!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! roud:


----------



## tricken (Jun 27, 2013)

very very nice, nice small tank on a big size scape


----------



## tanksagain (Feb 24, 2014)

This looks great and makes me want one :red_mouth Can't wait to see it flooded!


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

That scape tho :biggrin:


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> Once you add some substrate and hardcape there is actually very little water in there, so you'll have to add probably once a week. I do that on my no tech pico setups. A few of my Cubus setups can be found here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632431047441/


 " Shimmering Hills" is about the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Update time. Sorry I didn't do this sooner, but you know, life and stuff. :tongue:

Anyway, I flooded it on Thursday 4/12, but I forgot to snap pics. Nothing extraordinary, filled it slowly and carefully using some plastic wrap. 

*The first rule of Aquasoil is, you do not disturb the Aquasoil.*

I added a homemade sponge filter that I had been seeding in one of my established tanks and a DIY CO2 setup. 20 oz Coke bottle, using a freebie Up Aqua bubble counter to catch any yeast nasties and diffusing through a chopstick (Gotta keep with that whole "on the cheap" bit in the post title). TBH I have never used CO2 in a tank before (besides Excel) and I don't know if I can ever go back now. Fast forward a week, and I remembered to take some pics. I've been seeing almost explosive growth of the DHG, there has been no melting of the c. parva, and the needle leaf ludwiga is really making a comeback. I did have some feathery white (fungus?) stuff develop on the DHG a few days post-flood, but thanks to the tactical application of my transfer pipettes (and some Excel for good measure) I managed to blast it into oblivion. 

On to the (lousy) pics, the glass was dirty and the water was a little cloudy *insert favorite excuse here* (these are all from last Friday, 4/11):







...and to add perspective, lest anyone forget how small this tank is, here is where it resides on the nano buffet...


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Agent69 said:


> That scape tho :biggrin:


Thanks!!!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Awesome TANKS!


----------

